# All Skink Army?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody has tried out that all Skink army list at the back of the Lizardmen army book? - List of Sotek is it?

Is it any good?, its a concept that has interested me from a fluff point of veiw, you know all the artists and stuff taking up arms and not using the heavy hitters of the list.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've heard of it being done, and it does look nice, especially if given the attention it deserves. But, I've also heard of the horror stories regarding its performance on the field. The list is a pure theme project for a hobbyist, and not a competitive gamer's idea of a good army.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats what my impression was, since they only have the extremes: the light infantry of the skinks and the uber heavyness of the Kroxigor but nothing in the way of Heavy or Meduim Infantry. 

Would make a very nice looking army though.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

agreed can't see them being overly competative


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

But the red host army in the Lustria book I think is all skink army and does much better in terms of being competitive.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the lustria skink list would be your best bet


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Whats the differance between that and the one and the Lizardmen book?

I don't own either but I'd like to know in general sense.


----------

